# Any Captive Portal installations?



## Phishfry (Jul 23, 2018)

I have had captive portal on my bucket list for a while. I want to pipe my IP cams to a neighborhood WAP portal via Zoneminder.
Anybody using FreeBSD for a captive portal? pfSense really had a nice implementation. What do you recommend?

Obviously I looked around and see WifiDog and some others, but net-mgmt/coovachilli seems like the only thing in ports.
I dislike java so it's out.

I guess I am going to try and build this program on FreeBSD: nodogsplash
https://nodogsplash.readthedocs.io/en/latest/compile.html#linux-unix


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 24, 2018)

maybe net/nocatsplash ?

I think NoDogSplash is just a rip of the NoCatSplash I maintain in the ports tree. But unlike NoDogSplash, the one I maintain, installs out of the box on FreeBSD. 
--Chris


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 24, 2018)

Very nice. The website for nocat.net goes elsewhere and I assumed `nocat` was dead...

I did a freshports search using long description and 'captive portal' and this did not show up.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 24, 2018)

Mmm. Not the best description. But if you had chosen _only_ "captive", OR "portal" in the long description field. You'd have got a match. I'll rewrite the description. So as to better attract it's target audience. 
For some history on it. As well as some additional info. See:
http://web.archive.org/web/20051215074630/http://nocat.net
and perhaps:
https://farrokhi.net/

I adopted the port, when I was first building a portal for my neighborhood. A dead end street, actually. I wanted to repurpose some wireless gateways I had lying around. I'd always wanted to replace the Linux OS on them w/ FreeBSD. But until I had a purpose for the hardware. I hadn't done it. But this synched the deal. 
NoCatSplash was originally NoCatAuth. Which was written in Perl. NoCatSplash came into being when NoCatAuth was rewritten in C. I'm looking to create something else written in Tk/Tcl. Which will  be prettier, and easier to tweak.
Hope you find it works well for you.

--Chris


----------

